# Parasphendale species



## padkison (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## Jenn (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## OGIGA (Apr 27, 2007)

Hahaha, I'm getting ideas.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 28, 2007)

Heh me too, great pictures - how do you make that mantis strike its defensive pose with the wings? Click your fingers near it?


----------



## jplelito (Apr 29, 2007)

_P. agrionina_, female at various points during her life:











Male _P. agrionina_ getting annoyed on Bio-Days, being held by too many kids:


----------



## specy (May 19, 2007)

The parasphendale pair that I just got. Great species.

Female nymph:











Male subadult, just molted into adult yesterday


----------



## Jenn (Jun 10, 2007)

Bud is now a adult female. guess i shouldn't have named her Bud... Oh well.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow :shock:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice green parts. I expected them to be all brown.


----------



## Jenn (Jun 10, 2007)

She was all brown till her last molt. I love the way she turned out.

She has beautiful colors. I'm trying to get a good on of her with the wings out but i guess i don't scare her. I got one but couldn't get the right angle.


----------

